# Are crowntails/delta tails/double tails more difficult to care for?



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

I have only ever had veil tails.... now after seeing so many of your gorgeous fish, and also seeing some pretty cool ones at the store...I am kind of wanting to branch out... (although that fin rot guy I posted is a Veil, and he may be coming with me tomorrow, so there goes that, LOL)

Anyway, are they harder to care for at all? What is your favorite? What types have you had/have? 

Thanks!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Other than CT, they are basically the same. CT do better in a lower pH (close to neutral) while other tail types can take the pH of average tap water. It would be better to use IAL for CT.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

DT's are known to be more prone to Swim Bladder Disorder, because their bodies are shorter. I can definitely attest to that <_< Just make sure to soak their pellets, don't overfeed, and you should be fine. Oh, and keep epsom salt on hand just in case.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

I've owned both a super delta and a veiltail in my life. So far I've seen no differences, other than the looks of course :3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No differences, but bigger tails mean slower, heavier fish and more of a change for the fins to be injured.

As said, CTs need more neutral water or their rays will curl.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Surprised to see that no one mentioned that bettas with larger tails are more prone to tail biting! My DeT betta Josh, recently began. It's not that dangerous if their water is clean, but it looks bad. -_- oh well. ;-)


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

My dt has been very easy to care for, I tend to pick the bettas that stand out to my eyes, just be careful about the decorations and other body type issues


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

neonqueencobra said:


> My dt has been very easy to care for, I tend to pick the bettas that stand out to my eyes, just be careful about the decorations and other body type issues


i have a DT coming in within a week or so has there been any certain tricks to DT care?



PewPewPew said:


> No differences, but bigger tails mean slower, heavier fish and more of a change for the fins to be injured.
> 
> As said, CTs need more neutral water or their rays will curl.


thats a curious post you have there. my VT has curling pectoral and caudal tail. caudal is probably more to tailbiting but the pectoral isnt damage, its just curled at the edges. the PH is 7.6


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

For vts, its probably a healed injury that curled. Over time, it may unfurl.
The rays on the CT's are so prone because theres so many, but the vt's, while you can get curling, of course, is usually just a wonky ray, healed injury, or just a derp fin.

No, no real tricks or anything. Theyre prone to SBD, but that can be warded off just by pre-soaking pellets and giving a "rest/fast" day of no food in the week.

Thats it, really. I have a HMDBT and the bf has a DBT, and theyre just normal fish.

One thing that's neat, though.. The gene that makes them have two tails (mirrored tail) makes their anal fin match their dorsal, which is why its soooo long! (Ever noticed that?)
My Dbt's is giant, just as long as his anal fin, thanks to the mirroring gene


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I really like crown tails especially when the flair! didnt know that about the ph...... >.> and i just tested my ph today and it was alil on the acidic side, trip to petco possible... anywho all i have ever owned are veil tails or crowntails with the exception of a hmpk and ive noticed he is alil more skittish and just can be anti-social with me but maybe thats just norbert


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Maggie, dont mess with pH stuff. Its more harmful than good for your fish, it really is. Theyre fine.

Only use IAL or similar to correct the pH issues, no pH up or down, the shock can kill the fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Maggie, dont mess with pH stuff. Its more harmful than good for your fish, it really is. Theyre fine.
> 
> Only use IAL or similar to correct the pH issues, no pH up or down, the shock can kill the fish.


^^ Very true. A constant pH is safer than altering pH. Your tank could be going up and down with additives. I have high pH and once my fish are used to it, they are fine. 

Although now I'm kinda worried about the CT I am going to adopt.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Just because of the rays curling? Nah. It doesnt bother them at all, not in the least bit.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Just because of the rays curling? Nah. It doesnt bother them at all, not in the least bit.


Yes, I figured the rays curling would be stress from the water? Or is it just how fins react when surrounded by high pH? I don't want to adopt someones pet only to torture it LOL But if it will only cause a cosmetic difference, I can live with that as long as he's not effected.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Just cosmetic  Similar (but not really, LOLOL!) to your hair on a damp/humid day, gets all curly and whatnot, frizzy.

IAL or dried, clean oak leaves work dandy


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Just cosmetic  Similar (but not really, LOLOL!) to your hair on a damp/humid day, gets all curly and whatnot, frizzy.
> 
> IAL or dried, clean oak leaves work dandy


And their also expensive as heck to get to where I live! haha I have a few IAL teabags, but my fish went all wonky when I used them. I lost my two Betta boys shortly after. I've kinda been burnt by the IAL, will take me some time to trust them again.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> For vts, its probably a healed injury that curled. Over time, it may unfurl.
> The rays on the CT's are so prone because theres so many, but the vt's, while you can get curling, of course, is usually just a wonky ray, healed injury, or just a derp fin.
> 
> No, no real tricks or anything. Theyre prone to SBD, but that can be warded off just by pre-soaking pellets and giving a "rest/fast" day of no food in the week.
> ...


thank you Pewpewpew. i'll keep an eye on the dorsal and hope it uncurls. looks like fealing with DTs wont be too hard after all .

ive noticed they have long symetrical tails. thats probably one of the appeals i have for DT, other tail types are equally nice.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Anyway, are they harder to care for at all? What is your favorite? What types have you had/have?


I've had all 3 and its pretty much the same. Personally, I dislike CT's. They remind me of spiders with all their points.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Well so far i have had no problem with my boys, i did just do a partial water change yesterday because i forgot to do a full, usually the ph is pretty neutral. I am out of test strips though so i need to get those, im always looking for an excuse to go to petco


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Get the API Liquid Master Test Kit, it's more expensive up front, but cheaper in the long run, and more accurate.


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a dragon scale halfmoon and his fins slow him down but doesn't stop him. I made sure to get him an adjustable current filte, a heater, and SILK plants( plastics are a no no for bettas) for his ten gallon tank. When he sees me grab his food he just flares up and swims around. He is living the good life.


----------



## Kone Killer (May 10, 2014)

Mine gets around fine... I think he looks kinda cool swimming around with all his fins! He never has a problem going top to bottom or stem to stern...


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Not really, other than the PH difference for crowntails. I have had five different tail types (VT, HMPK, DeT, CT, HM) and I haven't found a real difference in their care requirements so far.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

The only time I noticed a marked difference in care is when a fish has special needs of some sort. As far as tail-types go, the care is the same, although I do notice different behavior sometimes. My DTHM has extremely long and heavy fins, so he is a bit slower-moving than my PKs. My EEs are also slower-moving and tend to take more frequent rest breaks. Other than that, I treat 'em all the same! ^_^


----------

